# Blood on the Reik Trilogy



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This Warhammer Fantasy trilogy has had my eye for some time now, though if it does join my collection it will be through pre-owned copies as nowhere sells new copies of it anymore. It may cost slightly more than one would want to pay for a three book series but since the covers are freaking cool and it seems to involve Warriors of Chaos I would be willing to front the extra cash for them.

Has anyone else read these books. They are titled _Deaths Messenger_, _Deaths City_ and _Deaths Legacy_, all by Sandy Mitchell, another reason to consider them, at least for me.


Lord of the Night


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I have Deaths Messenger and enjoyed it. I never got around to getting any of the sequels though.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I have all three, read them a couple of years ago...so don't remember many details. I did enjoy them though. I'm pretty sure I got them cause they were written by Sandy Mitchell who writes the epic Ciaphas Cain novel. Bare in mind these novels are much darker than his Cain novels.


----------

